# Bark-o-lounger



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

Has anybody ever used a bark o lounger by Randy Anderson? Just wanted to know if it was worth getting or just another hunting item to pack around.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think any decent stadium cushion will do the job. I just use a cushioned turkey seat myself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with Chris. You don't need a fancy seat, something cheap and waterproof always worked for me.


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

Just more weight that you have to carry. A lightweight cushion can easily to the back of your backpack.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

A walmart stadium chair. very comfortable back support, very light, cheap


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

x2 for me any seat will do I think. Just something to keep you up off the ground. It's up to you whatever kind you like I've never heard of this seat though I'll have to search it just to see what it's all about.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i sometimes just use a plastic milk crate. just tied a piece of rope to if for a handle.


----------

